
Why Slack isn't causing your communication problem - shaunroncken
https://blog.crew.co/the-tool-isnt-the-problem-slack/
======
Finnucane
Sure, you can say, the tool isn't really the problem, it's how you use it, and
if you're using a tool the wrong way, it's not going to be as effective. But
on the other hand, tools exist to solve problems, and if it is not clear how
to use it effectively, then it is not a well-designed tool. The tool should be
designed so that the easiest way to use it is the right way; the design should
guide the user. If most of the users of the tool are using it wrong, the
design has failed.

